
Best places for computer science theory - sorressean
All,
I&#x27;m looking for the best resources for computer science theory. My school isn&#x27;t the greatest sadly, so most of what I&#x27;ve learned is basic programming and I&#x27;ve mostly done Berkeley projects. I&#x27;m looking for things that you&#x27;ve found interesting or that is used regularly. Things I&#x27;m interested in:
Security fields (crypto), etc.
I&#x27;ve started trying to learn automata theory but I&#x27;d really like to construct a list of things I should be trying to learn so I have something to look at every day. To complicate things, I&quot;m looking for more text based stuff as I am totally blind, so videos generally are rough because they tend to have lots of people pointing to things on the board which is assumed you can see.<p>Thanks much for any information and&#x2F;or resources.
======
sdfoley
Although a little more business and history than theory, I really like the
oral histories at the Computer History Museum...you might enjoy listening to
them.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQsxaNhYv8daKdGi7s85u...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQsxaNhYv8daKdGi7s85ubzbWdTB36-_q)

As for books, check out SICP:

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-
text/book/book.html](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html)

